# FC in S7 = was in Codesys



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein FC-Baustein in einem S7 Programm.
Benutze ich in Codesys dafür Programm, Funktionsblock oder Funktion?!

Gruss
Beginner09


----------



## vierlagig (26 Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an - ist dein S7-FC iec-konform und hat nur einen rückgabewert? dann funktion, ansonsten bleibt dir der funktionsblock.

programm sollte die gesamtheit der funktionen und funktionsblöcke inkl. ihrer verschaltung bilden.


----------



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Habe einen FC1 (Funktion, Achsfahrt), darin gibts zwei Netzwerke (Motor vor, Motor zurück).
...klar kann man das Nachlesen, aber da ich mich noch nicht auskenne müsste ich die ganze "HILFE" durchsuchen..

Gruss
Beginner09


----------



## vierlagig (26 Februar 2009)

das die leute meine signatur immer gleich so pissig sehen *koppschüddel*

wenn du zwei ausgänge hast, kannst du das in CoDeSys nicht als funktion betrachten sondern mußt einen funktionsblock nehmen.

wenn du die beiden ausgänge allerdings auf einen rückgabewert der funktion zusammen kürzen kannst, z.b. als byte, dann gehts wieder als funktion.


----------



## Beginner09 (26 Februar 2009)

Ich sehe die Signatur doch nicht "pissig"!!!
Im Gegenteil, bin dir doch dankbar fürs Antworten!

Also ich habe im NW1 - Motor_zumRef und Lampe_Motor_zumRef als Ausgang
und in NW2 das selbe mit "vomRef".

Gruss


----------

